# Exploration & drainage of cervical esophagus



## dpumford (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello!
I am hoping someone care lead me in the right direction on this!!

The doctor did a Quinton Cath but because of significant swelling in the esophagus they were thinking pt may have a perforation of esophagus.

ie: Primary incision was made anterior to sternocleidomastoid on the left and dissection through the platysma was done.  The neurovascular bundle was then identified and retracted laterally,   Posterior Esophagus was found and we did not identify a specific perforations despite air being given in the esophagus.  Drains were placed both superiorly and inferiorly and were sutured in place.  We closed our exploration site and pt taken to to intensive care.

Any suggestions would be welcomed!  Thank you in advance!


----------

